# Anyone going 3M tonight?



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Logan has a friend over and are wanting to wet a line....I wnated to go catfishing but figured that would be too "slow" to keep em occupied....Was thinking 3MB. Will have my Logan his friend and Kaitlyn, so we'll have a bunchof rods in the water!!! Watch out croaks and whities....hahaha

Anyone else so I know who to look fer?????


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Yall taking the boat Jason ?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Good luck! Would love a croaker and white trout report! Had anyone been catching any lately?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jmunoz said:


> Yall taking the boat Jason ?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


Yeah.....With all them youngins it'd be hard ta take the yak!!! Hahaha don't care to bridge fish when got a floater available....:shifty:


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Jason said:


> Yeah.....With all them youngins it'd be hard ta take the yak!!! Hahaha don't care to bridge fish when got a floater available....:shifty:


I hope you guys tear um up. My money is on Kaitlyn!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

10-4 you need to drag the yaks over one night to hit 3mile.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jmunoz said:


> 10-4 you need to drag the yaks over one night to hit 3mile.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk



We are gonna do that!!! Eventually::shifty:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

*3mb live!*

We have been out here bout 30 minutes and are SLAYING the cats!!!! Can't get anything else to bite yet....but at least we are out here....a bit rough out here but the wind is suppose to slack off.....suppose to!


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Just left from fishing on the bridge. I had a 3MB grand slam. Catfish, shark, ray and croaker! Grandson had fun anyway.
Good luck Jason!
Joe


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, final tally was a crap load of cats! Hard heads and sails....Logan's friend Austin caught the most, Kaitlyn caught the biggest! I got the award fer more break offs on the rubble!!! hahaha actually saw 2 yakers setting off when we were coming in, when I was glad to be off the water in the boat!!! It got rougher as we came in! :001_huh::whistling:


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

My money was on Kaitlyn! Way to go!
Joe


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Great report! I wouldn't mind a mess of sail cat. I noticed a there were a bunch of dead sail cat all over the bay and was wondering why just sail cat and not hard head.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

gastonfish said:


> Great report! I wouldn't mind a mess of sail cat. I noticed a there were a bunch of dead sail cat all over the bay and was wondering why just sail cat and not hard head.




I have kept and eaten sail cats.....they are white meat and good fried up. Wouldn't give ya 2 cents fer every hard head! I did use hard heads last night fer bait to see ifin I could get a shark to eat. Folks may just kill the sails because they are scared to touch em fer all the slime on em!!! All our went back into the water the way they came out except fer the bait ones....:thumbsup:


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Great looking crew ya have there, grats on the catches


----------

